# ROMAN chapitre 2



## aricosec (1 Août 2001)

il remonta dans l'avion et dit au pilote,direction la muraille de chine,je connais un thibetain,qui se fait passer pour un bonze,il pourra nous renseigner sur le tresor enfouie dans une colline du thibet.
les lamasseuses femmes des lamas massent les pauvres voyageurs,je pourrais y faire halte et attendre de l'aide,un bruit bizarre le fit sursauter


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2001)

(juste en passant...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






ceci est un message privé et codé pour Aricosec


Signé : le grand désintégré à éclipses du Toubar Vert   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[31 juillet 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Août 2001)

fortiche le Alem C'est 1 obus du Porte-Avion!
J'avais pourtant commandé de ne pas tirer sur aricosec!
Une méprise...toutes les excuses de l'amirauté!!!
Comment y peut faire çà???
Hors texte...Il faut retourner au roman jusqu'à la 10 ème page par milles sabords !!!


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Août 2001)

Il est chouette le girophare!!!
çà me rappelle l'ambulance du dédut du roman!
...quai n° 2 la voilà la suite.Quai n°2 ! c'est là que s'amarra le bâteau la guerre,mais à peine amarré...


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*(juste en passant...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






ceci est un message privé et codé pour Aricosec


Signé : le grand désintégré à éclipses du Toubar Vert    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[31 juillet 2001 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

déja que un c'est de trop,si  ALEM l'exterminatoraricosec,le coupe en deux,ça va pas plaire a tous le monde


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2001)

hé hé 


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Août 2001)

L'avion se posa sans difficultés à proximité de la muraille après avoir été abatu par l'aeroflotte chinoise.

Quelques jour à dos de pékinois, et voici notre héros qui entre dans le salon de Kiadémindevelour, Lamasseuse, et femme de Lemaridekiadémindevelour, pretre, et maire du village de...

[01 août 2001 : message édité par Jean-iMarc]


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2001)

tchoc ! tchoc !,departement de pingpong,ou les notables du village se réunissent le samedi,pour décider qu'elle fille du village sera degnaisé ,par lée wan kouc l'etalon de pekin,en concert de tenveutenaura,célébre cantate pour bête a deux dos et champagne,après la représentation,il y aura la distribution de galettes de riz,le tir de galettes de riz,se présente de cette façon.
on vise un adversaire,et selon qu'on le touche au visage ou au pied on doit couper cette partie,le jeu s'arrête quand tout le monde est fatigué ou mort.
en général les touristes ne jouent pas,ils sont trop occupées a


----------



## archeos (1 Août 2001)

à bafrer les galettes de riz à la viande hachée. C'est quand ils sont repus qu'on leur dit d'où vient la viande, et avec les vomissures ils font une très bonne soupe (vous savez les petits morceaux dans la cuisine chinoise ?).

Le salon de Kiadémindevelour était tendu de velours rouge sombre et enfumé de vapeurs d'encens, qui brulait toute la journée pour dissimuler les odeurs de lait de  yack fermenté qu'elle buvait toute la journée depuis que son premier mari, (rappelons qu'au Tibet les femmes sont polyandres et ont plusieurs maris) l'avait quitté pour une chèvre des monts, comme il appelait la jeunesse à la cheville déliée qui l'avait séduit. Elle, pour sa part, la surnommait en secret


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2001)

thé alamhass fils du masseur mari de la masseuse qui masse,thé était un gars sans peur,cousin de bruce lée,c'est lui qui lui avait tout appris,le coup de pied en vache,et le moutchaka ravageur.
il decida de partir pour pekin,ou l'attendait un espion qui voulait des armes,thé pouvait lui en procurer dans les bas fonds de pekin,plusieurs pekinois,avec leurs boys chihuahuas,aurait tot fait de charger un camion,il ne restait plus a thé qu'a trouver un chauffeur il appela


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2001)

bachih bouzouk,qui ayant pris l'avion avec la comtesse et la baronne,et les ayant assouvies,s'etait fait amenner juqu'en chine par leur jet privé,prifitant d'un moment d'inattention des deux douairieres,il avait sauté en parachute et atterri sur le dos d'un lama,celui ci l'avait ejecté, le bouzouk avait la tête dans une bouse de yack bien fumante,a l'appel de son nom,il repondit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

..."Brésent" (...à cause la bouse de Yak qui lui bouchait les narines).
Il se releva péniblement et essuya d'un revers de la main la merdasse odorante et herbeuse qui lui collait sur le visage.
Quelle ne fut pas sa surprise en voyant devant lui le Yak bouseux en train de lui parler...!
Ka, c'était le nom du Yak, lui dit : "tu as osé m'embrasser sur la bouse, tu dois subir l'épreuve du cache-cache qu'au Tibet on nomme plus précisément le jeu du Yéti - Yétipas !
Tu as 10 minutes pour te cacher et j'ai 10 minutes pour te retrouver...si je te retrouve, je te...


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2001)

fait eunuque,seul habilité a garder le palais de kan ylveut grand seigneur de tchoc tchoc,les nombreuses concubines,ne doivent pas connaitrent d'autres hommes que kan,et quand il veut,pourtant l'homme ayant prévu le coup,avait enfilé un slip en zing,seul barriere de protection,mais le yak dans sa colére,avait déja frappé et decapité la grosse yakesse qui passait par là elle encaissa,et poussa un couac désespéré,le yak ne se demontant pas poussa la tête dans le fossé et bu un coup a sa gourde en peau de

[03 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

...zizi (comme tous les grands voyageurs le savent, la gourde en peau de zizi est extrêmement pratique pour les contrées extrêmes - en effet, lors du transport, elle est extrêmement mobile, maniable et de petite taille, mais, au bivouac, il suffit de quelques manipulations idoines pour la transformer en super outre pouvant contenir aisément de quoi abreuver tout le campement...et même plus)
Après avoir clôturé la présentation commerciale de sa gourde disponible au prix de 500 EUR chez tous les bons Yakstores (téléphone sur demande), notre Yak continua sur sa lancée et ...


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
yak pour sa part comptait bien revendre deux tonnes de poudre,subtilisés a kubkai khan,un gars etait interressé,quand il s'approcha de lui le gars lu dit.

"je m'appelle ALEM" je suis l'artificier en chef d'un commando plus connu sous le nom de MACG,nous payons cash,a peine dit un oiseau bizarre fondit du ciel et emporta la liasse de biftons,des écus flambants neuf,le yak ulcéré dit au trafiquant,"tu me prend pour qui,je sais que les écus ne sont pas encore valables,ALEM lui repondit,mais si avec le decalage horaire ça ira.yak decontenancé appela yaka et yakapa,et leurs dit*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*?????????????*


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2001)

rencontra son frére yaka,lui même marié avec une yakapa,une tribu lointaine du thibet,ce qui avait amenés ces deux tribus différentes a se détesté,ces deus jeunes mariés souffraient de cette guerre perpetuelle,entre amok yaka et rico yakapa,il n'avait jamais lu roméo et juliette,pourtant ecrit par un touriste italien de nom  marco POLO,qui avait revendu les droits a un anglais,suisquirespire,bien connu des gens du théatre.
yak pour sa part comptait bien revendre deux tonnes de poudre,subtilisés a kubkai khan,un gars etait interressé,quand il s'approcha de lui le gars lu dit.

"je m'appelle ALEM" je suis l'artificier en chef d'un commando plus connu sous le nom de MACG,nous payons cash,a peine dit un oiseau bizarre fondit du ciel et emporta la liasse de biftons,des écus flambants neuf,le yak ulcéré dit au trafiquant,"tu me prend pour qui,je sais que les écus ne sont pas encore valables,ALEM lui repondit,mais si avec le decalage horaire ça ira.yak decontenancé appela yaka et yakapa,et leurs dit


----------



## archeos (4 Août 2001)

pouvez pas venir là, j'ai un peu de mal là à faire comprendre à une ectoplasme que tout ce que je lui dit c'est du bon français bien pesé. Il essaie encore de m'embrouiller et avec lui yaka plus essayer de comprendre, faut juste suivre au feeling, mais là il s'agit d'argent quand même
aussitôt dit, aussitôt un phénix flamboyant descendit du ciel et emporta l'alèm vers l'Empire du milieu _(si j'ai bien compris on est toujours au Tibet)_ pour que les cocos lui donnent une leçon de trafic d'armes qu'on donne aux contre-révolutionnaires
le yak pendant ce temps avait récupéré les biftons et la camelote, chargée sur ses congénères et mis en route sur la mythique route de la soie


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2001)

ou ils rencontrérent un type completement déboussolé,qui portait deux uzis en bandoulliére,un fling dans chaque pogne,les yeux hagards,répétant sans cesse,je veus mes écus!,je veus mes écus !le yak s'étant tiré avec thé et les armes sans payer ALEM,ce gars là trés prés de son argent,ne comprenait pas qu'on l'avait arnaqué,et répétait,chantait même !
comme la fameuse héléne.

_moi je m'appelle alem !_
_et tout ce que j'aime_
_c'est votre pognon_
_car j'ai plus un rond_

thé alhammass revenu sur ses pas,lui fit déguster un clafoutis de moutchako,qui fit decoller le contrebandier d'armes,en lui disant 
_et ça tu aime alem !_ ,et thé sans même attendre la réponse repris le chemin de


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2001)

la lhamasserie,s'il y avait un homme au monde qui meritait sa devotion,c'était le dalaï,cet homme ,ce dieu devrait je dire,resistait depuis des années a des chinoiseries du plus mauvais gout,il aurait voulu le protéger,mais ce saint homme était si sage qu'il n'en voulut pas.
le dalaï fit un geste et le contrebandier ALEM ,fut téléporté et se retrouva dans un village,rencontrant un touriste il s'approcha rapidement de lui,et quelle ne fut pas sa surprise,de reconnaitre TOUBA,merde se dit il me voila arrivé a madagascar,ils tombérent dans les bras,foncérent vers le bar le plus proche pour s'ingurgiter une ou deux pintes de boisson locale,que je ne nommerai pas,celle ci étant a base de rhum,avec une pincée de corne de rhynocéros,un nuage de gingembre,le tout surmonté d'un PARAPLUIE d'une forme bizarre,le barman les connaissant avait choisi cet article avec une poche.
au matin les deux acolytes  hic! se regardérent et sombrérent dans une mélancolie vinasseuse,n'ayant pu tester le concours de bete a deux dos une coutume locale,le PARAPLUIE etait encore vierge,attendant un taxi,il se mirent a souffler dedans pour en faire des ballons,l'un d'eux eclata et le flic du coin de la rue se retourna,il apostropha TOUBA et lui dit


----------



## archeos (5 Août 2001)

Vos papiers s'il vous plait  !


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2001)

il n'en avait plus,ALEM lui avait subtilisé pour qu'il ne puisse plus revenir en france sans difficultées,un petit coup en vache en somme,un camion passant,un homme attrapa l'ALEM,et le jeta au fond du bahut,c'était des guérilleros du village de TOUBA,dans la nuit ils s'étaient trompés de gars,surpris ils commencérent a

[05 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2001)

...le questionner : "dis-nous quelque chose pour voir si t'as l'Alèm fraîche ???" demanda un grand costaud au style autant baroudeur qu'humoristique ! Les autres s'esclaffèrent tandis qu'Alèm n'en menait pas large (en effet, sa carrure est loin d'être athlétique...).
Afin d'essayer de s'en sortir, il murmura : "Attention, je connais Aricosec et Thebig, les deux frères de lait de Touba...!!!"
Un grand silence s'installa tandis que les grands costauds se regardaient perplexes et médusés...
Comme un seul homme, ils sautèrent sur le maheureux qui, en une fraction de secondes, se retrouva avec 17 paires de mains autour de la gorge...
Celui qui semblait être le chef, le toisa et lui dit .....


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2001)

tu crois pas qu'aprés tout les flinguages dont tu les a abreuver ,il vont venir te défendre,a peine dit ça une montagne de poils envoya bouler tout les uniformes,se saisit d' ALEM,jette le paquet sur son épaule,et s'enfonce dans la forêt avoisinante,kong king le frére de lait du célébre acteur hollywodien avait d'un seul coup eut un ticket pour le contrebandier,ayant fait sa provision de parapluie,a la pharmacie de la jungle,il se promettait de belles soirées avec sa nouvelle compagne,même si elle semblait rébarbative,il savait qu'il arriverait a la calmer,et peut être aprés tout signer un pax avec l'homme.
dans son coin ALEM n'en menait pas large,pourtant il savait pouvoir compter sur des amis surs,l'ARCHEOS ne pouvait pas le trahir,GRIBOUILLE lui avait en maintes fois prouvé sa fidélité,même si c'était souvent les résultats d'une soirée entre poteaux,a l'heure ou on refait le monde,relent de wisky et autres boissons du bar touba,tiens oui TOUBA,lui aussi était fidéle,mais il préférait sa chaise longue et son apéro a la jungle, apaiser le grand singe par quelques concessions lui semblait la seule chose a faire.
a ce moment fondant sur lui accroché a une liane,la compagne du gorille,jalouse,l'enleva dans l'arbre le plus proche,ou était déja assis le DUDE,rayonnant de plaisir,une banane dans chaque main,repu et ivre d'amour,qui se demandait pourtant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2001)

...comment il allait pouvoir aider son frère de lait avec les 2 mains encombrées de bananes ?
Il se dit que la nature est ainsi faite qu'il faut la laisser faire et regarda avec étonnement et, il faut l'avouer, une certaine perversité, la gorille haletante s'acharner sur Touba...
Le pauvre ! On ne distinguait plus de lui qu'un pied turgescent qui dépassait de la masse poilue et déchaînée qui le recouvrait...
Il criait : "Pas la langue, non ! Pas la langue" ... son cri se termina dans un râle atroce et pitoyable quand la gorille, ouvrant malencontreusement la fermeture éclair de sa toison dévoila le torse rachitique d'Aricosec, qui n'avait trouvé que ce déguisement pour échapper aux dangers de la jungle ténébreuse...
Touba, hagard, ne sachant plus à quel saint (seins ??) se vouer, s'écria...

[06 août 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]

[06 août 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2001)

et puis 






et aussi






(scusez Aricosec m'a embauché pour faire les illustrations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## archeos (7 Août 2001)

cette bouteille de lait l'ayant rafraichi : " bah, tant que le lait est livré tout les matins, la civilisation est sauve. " Le malheureux avait en effet passé une partie de son enfance en Angleterre et en avait gardé une certaine idée du confort en  société. Il commencait même à envisager sereinement la vie dans la jungle, surtout quand THEBIG sortit de la fourrure de Kong. Mais il lui manquait une chose


----------



## aricosec (7 Août 2001)

la puissance du gorille,même déguisé,le DUDE ne pourrait faire long feu devant le harem de KONG KING,il lui faudrait contenter 12 gorillesses de bonnes tailles,rompues a tout les secrets du kamasoutra,ayant appris en plus,avec quelques touristes kidnappés les jours de football que le KONG regardait assidument,la brouette togolaise et le fougnosof bulgare,c'est d'ailleurs cela qu'elle préférait,ALEM,TOUBA,DUDE,lui avait tour a tour montrez leurs talents,mais elle attendait un gars de lyon qu'on lui avait vanté,GRIBOUILLE c'était son nom,ARCHEOS qui lui avait fait connaitre le septieme ciel,avec le tournevis ravageur qu'il maitrisait d'une .... de maitre,s'en était porté garant,il lui avait même dit qu'une exposition se préparait a paris,et que vraissemblablement elle pourrait y enlever quelques sang neufs,des gars d'importance.
un coup tête du KONG remis les idées de la femelle en place,prenant ALEM par le bras le gorille s'envola dans les airs,non sans refiler au passage un grand coup de pompe dans la face du DUDE qui l'avait cocufié,tout les autres primates de la jungle se gaussaient de lui,car il connaissait les travers du DUDE,en réalité il était


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2001)

...mort de rire en voyant le Dude danser sur place de douleur en se tenant le nez, et tout cela, dans le plus simple appareil, c'est-à-dire nu comme le jour de sa naissance...
A ce moment, Kong, baissant légèrement les yeux, s'aperçut que le Dude n'était pas un concurrent vraiment redoutable (c'était peu dire !).
Il lui dit, l'air sournois : "Eh Dude, excuse-moi, soulève un peu un poil pour que je puisse voir à quoi ça ressemble !!!..."
Le Dude, tout à sa gigue gesticulante glissa sur la branche humide et écrasa sa coucougnette (l'autre était restée devant la Sorbonne en mai 68...voir posts préhistoriques) sur le bois rugueux, dans un équilibre plus qu'instable.
Il voulut se rattraper à Alèm, toujours dans les bras de Kong, mais il s'accrocha tant bien que mal au seul appendice qui dépassait.
Alèm entonna alors un superbe cri de tarzan rauque et effrayant tandis que le Dude se servait de son appendice comme d'une liane pour passer de branche en branche.
Attirée par les cris, Cheetah s'écria : "il est revenu... il est revenu..." tandis qu'Alèm......


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2001)

toujours hurlant de douleur,remis la chose informe dans son caleçon,se débattit,et d'un effort surhumain retourna le KONG,et d'un atémi fracassant étala le gorille,gorillesse fut subjuguée et sur la demande D'ALEM le transporta d'arbre en arbre,jusqu'au village le plus proche,et ô miracle il y renconta TOUBA,celui ci déja au courant des mésaventures de son acolyte,ne posa pas de questions quand ALEM lui dit qu'il ne pouvait pas s'assoir,il l'emmena jusqu'a l'aéroport,ou le COMMANDO ALEM,pris un avion pour n'importe ou,pressé de quitter ces lieux.
il n'était pas sorti de l'auberge,en montant dans l'avion il trouva saucissonnés,LE DUDE,ARCHEOS et GRIBOUILLE ,qui lui avait ete kidnappé a la sortie d'apple expo,l'homme qui conduisait l'appareil,et les deux terroristes qui l'accompagnait parlait une langue bizarre,l'un d'eux les interpella d'un


----------



## J-L (9 Août 2001)

Hastalavista, baby!!


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2001)

il compris tout de suite qu'il finiraient en amerique du sud,le pilote se retournant,ils reconnurent un gars qu'ils croyaient disparu,MACWOLF etait son nom,et il était bien vivant,un cigare cloué au bec il les apostropha et leur dit,mes vacances a moi se sont passés en colombie,ou j'ai pu me doper pour pas cher,j'ai fait un petit tour par la havane,et la bas il y a trop de femmes par rapport aus hommes,je me suis donc recyclé et je fait traite des hommes,un gars me rapporte 5 boites de havanes ambassadors que je revend un bon prix.
marre de tes salades lui dit ARCHEOS,moi et mes potes on va te faire regretter MACG,et a ce moment le DUDE réveillé se leva d'un bond et sauta par la porte de l'apparreil sans savoir que


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2001)

si son parachute ne fonctionnait pas,le roman s'achéverait sur une note triste,mais une bonne fée passait par la ,ou plutot une sorciere sur son balai,THEBIGLOWSKY se retrouva enfourchant la sorciére qui enfourchait le balai,une vrille cielesque,les amena rapidement a terre,sans autre delicatesse le DUDE se retrouva le nez dans une mare,il vit s'approcher un caiman,et le tenant en laise un pygmée,il sut qu'il avait atterri encore dans un sac de problémes,on l'emmena au village,ou il eut la surprise d'y voit attachés ses trois equipiers,ARCHEOS qui n'en menait pas large,ALEM cherchant désespérrement une arme,et GRIBOUILLE n'ayant pas encore compris ce qu'il faisait la.
une grosse marmite sur le feu impressiona le BELGE,ce qu'il avait pris pour un pygmée,devait plutot être un cannibale,ça commençait a sentir le souffre,que faire


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2001)

peut-être détendre l'athmosphère en racontant une blague sur les blondes ou tout simplement sortir de sa poche un bonbon double effet. il schoisit la seconde option, ingurgita le bonbon qui le rendit raide tel un esquimau, puis le fit fondre d'un coup, parce qu'un esquimau chez les acnibales, ça fond vite vu qu'en Afrique il fait très chaud.
Tout liquéfié, il pu alors se sauver vers la rivière en se faisant passer pour une flaque d'eau.
Le soleil qui brillait avec rage commença à le faire évaporer et il deséspérait d'arrievr à la rivière avant d'avoir tout séché. 
Une éclipse soudaine détourna l'attention des cannibales qui se prosternèrent.
Jojo, tout en coulant sur le sol repéra une jolie canibale à moitié nue qui se prosternait le derrière en l'air. il se dit qu'il devait en profiter.
L'infortunnée canniblae devitn donc la première femme sodomisée par une flaque, ce que jojo n'emporterait pas au paradis


----------



## aricosec (11 Août 2001)

en effet la cannibale,profita bien des faveurs de jojo,et quand il poussa son cri de délivrance du spasme de l'amour,d'un seul coup d'un seul,l'ogresse se retourna,et ingurgita le restant de validité de jojo,celui ci croyant que la grosse voulait remettre le couvert ,ne se méfia pas,mal lui en pris,d'un coup de dent rageur,elle lui sectionna l'engin,il poussa un cri etrange que l'on entend souvent dans la jungle,il etait devenu TARZOUNETTE,la reine de la jungle
_haaaaaaouuuhaaaaaaaaaaaa !_
ou quelque chose comme ça,ce qui attirait les touristes,et les chefs du village comprire le parti qu'il pourrait tirer de cela,il preparére un commité de réception,qui comprennait


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

une dizaine d'Api, clonée, à poil et se trémoussant le popotin, selon la technique apprise par elles, au lit, avec  *TOUBA* qui se nomme Ventilateur et de plusieurs gamins ressemblant à s'y méprendre à _SIRMACGRÉGOR_ dansant le soukouss pour satisfaire les instincts bas et turgescents de bedonnants belges de la famille de _LOWSKY_, qui profitaient de l'achat de monumentales part du capital d'Apple pour


----------



## J-L (12 Août 2001)

faire ce voyage qui décidement ne manquant pas d'attraits. Mais il ne fallait pas manquer non plus le bus qui les ramenerait dans leur plat pays. Pour avoir le bus, il fallait prendre l'avion de 2h 34 pour Katmandou, correspondance avec un train pour Budapest où le bus direct pour Bruxelle les attendrait. Malheur de malheur, il était déjà 2h29... L'avion prêt à partir avait ses réacteurs déjà brulants d'exitations, car depuis deux jours l'hélicoptère voisin lui faissait de l'oeil. Comment allait-il pouvoir conclure??


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

à son bord le véritable SirMacGrégor qui n'en menait pas large, secoué qu'il était comme ses caleçons, par floraisons nocturnes enluminés, bouchonnant dans le lave-linge de sa maman qui amoureusement lui lave son linge chaqe week-end et qui ce faisant fourre malicieusement  quelques condoms à la fraise dans les poches de ses jeans usés, car telle est la mode dans son bourg, dont le maire n'est autre qu'un vieil apache de la banlieue nord, un personnage lugubre dénommé Aricosec, ce même Rico  se trouvant dans l'european airplane, celui faisant office d'axe pour l'hélicote gracile qui perdant huiles et kérosène par suite d'un échauffement sensible de ses rotors, se dirigeait avec spasmes et les conduits d'entrée d'air de ses turbines rougis vers l'airbus quand se ramena Api, qui par l'odeur du kérosène et des odeurs de havanes _à lêcher_, avec son ULM et c'est alors que se produit le terrible évènement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2001)

LA foudre s'écrasa sur le nez de l'Airbus. 
Jojo Et SirMagGreg, amoureusements enlacés furent surpris dans leurs ébats nocturnes. 
Le jeunot, encore les fesses en l'air, fondit en larmes.
Larmes de crocodiles se dit Jojo. Rien a faire, ce jeune blacn bec ne mérite pas ma semence.   Je m'en retourne donc voir les cannibales, je ne serais pas deçu. Au moins avec eux, je sais à quoi m'attendre.
Il prit son courage à deux mains et sortit de l'avion sous une pluie battante, éclairée de tedmps à autres par un éclair.
Pataugeant dans la boue il vit


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2001)

l'avion un airbus flambant neuf,fouetta de la queue et elimina les deux boeings qui s'etait rapprochées de sa proie,glisssant sur ses pneus
_un pneu michelin ça vous emmenera loin!_
c'etait la pub sur le fuselage,le pilote MACWOLF s'etait fait sponsorisé,pou pouvoir encore se faire exporter ses havanes,avec 5 boites de havanes,on fournissait une havanaise bon teint,rompu a tous les désiratas des clients,ainsi le baguage des cigares c'etait sa spécialitée,elle prenait son élan et aprés une demi vrille saltée se retrouvait enfourchant le client mollement affalée dans son fauteuil,les passagers d'ailleurs ne prenait plus que ce vol piloté par le LOUP,une petite piece en passant faisait le pactole du mac.
quelques habituées cependant ne payaient pas,ARCHEOS,ALEM,LE DUDE,et L'ARICO,avait table ouverte si j'ose dire.
un petit nouveau et quelques anciens,feraient un jour parti du charter et agrandiraient la famille.
pendant ce temps l'hélicote tournait toujours pour emoustiller l'airbus


----------



## J-L (13 Août 2001)

Un T-Rex qui débarquait de Jurassic parc IV, le retour des gros méchants dinosaures pas bô vous en voulez encore?? Mais notre Jojo, qui avait déjà vu la fin du film trois fois, et oui, il en avait raté aucun car il adorait Steven Spielberg, savait que le T-Rex avait un point faible... Les couilles... C'est alors qu'il se rendit compte que ce n'était pas un T-Rex, mais oui, c'était bien une T-Rex, qui en avait marre que ses cons de mecs se fassent tous buter par des minuscules mamifères. Et bien sûr, elle, elle n'avait pas le point faible de ses amants... Que faire?? Jojo était paniqué!! Il n'avait même pas d'haricots, ni mouillés ni secs, pour calmer l'appetit de cette vorace. Mais heureusement, l'hélicoptère, croyant que son Marlon Brando était menacé, voulu sauver son Airbus, et passa à l'action.


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2001)

rrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzrarararararteufffffzz,c'était le bruit du rotor de l'hélicote amoureuse,elle décolla de suite et d'un jet d'helice,se retrouva au dessus de l'airbus,les quelques passagers deja nommées et le petit nouveau FABIENR,dit plume facile,surnom que lui avait donné un indien de sa connaissance,regardaient tournicoter la belle oiselle,mais le bruit de ses pales ressemblait a des pets,il eurent un pressentiment,l'helicote avait trop d'heures de vol,passé a survoler les plaines de saint denis et du bois de boulogne,les vidanges de tout les airbus qu'elle avait effectués,l'avait mis sur la jante,un dernier "breeksplash"le bruit bien connu d'un appareil en perdition et l'amoureuse s'ecrasa sur le jet avoisinant du voisin de roc voisine,les spectateurs de cet affreuse tragédie,pris d'un soudain accés de tendresse se précipitérent au bar de l'aéroport,et se mirent a siroter  la dive bouteille comme tout les faux culs pleurant un disparu,queques uns commandérent une choucroute,qui allait bien d'ailleurs avec cette fameuse biere belge,qu'ALEM transportait toujours par pack de douze,au matin l'on vit tous les salopards de l'avion y compris le pilote,beurré comme des petits lu chantant des chansons paillardes telle celle ci


----------



## aricosec (14 Août 2001)

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_la digue du cul en revenant de nantes !_.
a peine entonné cette sublime supplique,une grenouille de bénitier qui passait par la se mit a hurler au charron,(hurler au charron dans ces pays là,veut dire appeler les poulets)
le car de service,en fait un viel autobus,lacha son chapelet de perdreaux qui se précipitérent sur cette bande de soiffards,a coup de talons pour touristes,ils embarquérent la troupe,et une nonne qui passait par la,leur chef fin gourmet leur avait dit adorer les pets de nonne,un virage du car plus relevé que d'autres plongea le bus dans le ravin

[14 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## J-L (15 Août 2001)

La T-Rex oubliée dans l'affaire en profita pour attraper au vol le car de CRS, Le choc fit voler Jojo hors de l'engin déjà mal en point. Les poulets et les Religieuses ayant à ses yeux la même valeur, il décida de les laisser creuver dans leur bus de flics boufé par la T-Rex. Il se dirigea donc vers les sauvages, le but de son voyage afin de passer un peu de bon temps. En effet on pouvait dire qu'eux étaient ceinture noire de Kama-Sûtra, c'était souvent Byzance avec eux. Malheureusement dans cette jingle il se perdit, et se trouva face à face avec

[15 août 2001 : message édité par macwolf]


----------



## aricosec (15 Août 2001)

un tyranosaure bivalvé,un monstre disparu il y a longtemps,une idée lumineuse comme un poireau(famille des légumineuses,"Hé oui !faut osez")lui vint,le capturer et le produire dans les foires,tressant une corde de lianes,il l'a fit tourner comme il l'avait vu faire dans un waisseterne,lança le lasso,et attrapa un aérosore,grand oiseau des temps moderne qui passait par là,coincé dans la liane,il fut emporté dans les cieux,plusieurs chiures d'oiseau plus loin,le visage coloré(trés, trés coloré) de miasmes,la corde cassa et jojo chu,il chu longtems,lui qui avait deçu toutes ses femelles sauf une gorillesse pensait sa vie foutu,a peine entamée une petite priére,il se retrouva a califourchon sur un chameau,il se trouvait a el barbés,province du maghreb,un chamelier du coin lui dit,si tu monte ce vaisseau du désert,mieux qu'un AMIRAL,il te faudra un guide,je peux te guider ayant moi même un plan du coin,le rigolo pris un atémi sur la nuque,assené par


----------



## archeos (15 Août 2001)

le collectif des douze Salopards à la rescousse. Tous étaient burinés tels de fiers aventuriers, sauf le pauvre Dude, dont le magnifique teint laiteux n'avait pas supporté le soleil saharien et s'était mué en un magnifique écrevissat du plus bel effet.
jojo fondit en larmes devant cette aide inespérée. la T-rex, l'aérosaure, les cannibales, c'était trop, même pour un ancien de Cayenne. Pendant que la douce Api, égérie des forums, le consolait sur son épaule dorée à souhait, offrant un délicieux contraste avec le membre d'albâtre du Dude dont un des méandres trainait par là. Il n'avait toujours pas retrouvé sa taille originelle après la sévère élongation, et thebig n'avait rien fait pour. Ses compagnons le comprenaient car


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2001)

par sa taille raccourcie , il avait pu se sauver des machoires infernales du Trex. ce qu'il ne savait pas c'est qu'_Alèm_ passant par là avait sauver la vie des passagers du car par la grâce de son arsenal de poche et que les survivants venaient se plaindre à Jojo de sa misanthropie, d'un seul coup d'oeil _TOUBA_ voyant la meute de perdreaux survolant la masse des mécontents s'écria






[15 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## aricosec (16 Août 2001)

moi TOUBA,isolé dans mon ile,je vais bientot revenir en france,et avec les salopards réunis,plus peut être quelques autres qui nous ont faient l'amitié d'ecrire dans le roman,allons nous y mettre de plus belle,et faire péter le webmat,un barométre du surf,ARCHIE revenu a lui ,aprés avoir digéré la vision des ébats amoureux des sus dits,tous plus enseignant que les autres,se dit,tout le monde a gouté a la Gorillesse mais pas moi,il en avaient l'air content,je vais l'emmener en france le pays des_"ont est les champions ! ont est les champions !"_,je pourrais peut etre me faire du fric au bois de boulogne,elle est parait il increvable,bien sur je serais obligé de creer une société avec les salopards,ils voudront tous en croquer de mon beau pognon,l'equipe avait déja embarqué dans le zing affrété par MACWOLF le pilote attitré de macg,la gorillesse enfourné dans la soute a bagage,quand a peine décollé,il entendire frapper au hublot et vire la tete de


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2001)

L'AMIRAL,ce vaillant marin nouveau promus dans la galaxie,chef de la flotte et de la bolée de cidre,ayant trop forcé sur celui ci et le ratafia,qui comme chacun sait est le rhum du loup de mer,la casquette sur l'oeil pilotait une caravelle,se prenant pour MACWOLF,obiwan kenobi ayant croisé dark vador avait rameuté ses troupes,et distribué les poste au hasard,il faisait l'appel des remplaçant,ALEM remplacerait LUKE et


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2001)

(aidez le pauvre Rico à ne pas être obligé de finir son roman si exponentiellement commencé tout seul, fondation "AidezRico", adressez vos dons à Alèm, compte n°xxxxxxxxxxxx, banque nationale du Portugal, Génève, 







 )


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2001)

PAUSE !
le roman est sur la corde raide..     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et tous les auteurs sont perplexes..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et même en s'tapant sur la tête..     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un jour on lui fera sa fête..     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[18 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

_Le Spectre Macabre plânerait-il sur le roman? Ou est-ce un essouflement faute de compétiteurs? vous le saurez dans le prochain épisode du Roman (veuillez encore nous encore nous excuser pour cette interruption de la retransmission indépendante de notre volonté suite à un mouvement spontané de repos de notre personnel, nous ne pouvons diffuser l'émission programmée)_


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2001)

_la prise d'otages a eu lieu ici même,sur le plateau de cétendirect,la chaine qui vous faut,un syndicaliste masqué,mais avec une etiquette marqué  DUDE,a fait irruption accompagné  des militants ARCHIE,MACWOLF ayant encore son manche a balai dans les dents,souvenir du dernier crash de son avion,on aperçoi aussi les autres ecrivains qui font gréve sur le tas,les revendications sont appuyées de borborysmes avinées de ces etres corrompus,réclamant toujours plus de considération,délaissant l'oeuvre pour une gloire effémére,ils ont d'ailleurs l'intention de mettre la GORILLESSE a la place de la speakrine,se disant qu'elle faira toujours aussi bien que loana,le cameraman film sans arret ,esperant le scoop,mesdames messieurs ce soir nous en sommes là deux compagies de CRS encerclent céendirect,la chaine qu'il vous faut malgré tout,le bilan est déja lourd._
demain un autre reportage de GRIBOUILLETTE la soeur du reporter disparu dans madagascar,elle fait ses début dans le SHOWSCOOP,elle y arrivera car elle a déja couchée


----------



## aricosec (20 Août 2001)

20 aout 2001,la situation n'a pas changé,le climat se dégrade,la speakrine GORILLESSE est assis sur les genous d'un CRS introduit pour apporter a manger;introduit par le crs la gorillesse ne moufte plus,un léger balancement des hanches seul prouve qu'elle est encore en vie,tout les acteurs du drame commancent a perdre l'espoir,le revolver d'ALEM seule arme pouvant les aider contre les terroristes s'est enrayé.
les otages du haut du building de céendirect(la chaine qu'il vous faut),contemplent le boulevard,_"c'est un petit matin comme ont les aiment,les filles sortent du LIDO"_
un chien vient de pisser contre la jambe d'un flic qui immobile mangeait un croissant escroquer au bar du coin,la tension latente fait envisager une recrudescence de violence,déja une maman assise sur un banc du boulevard,viens de mettre une baigne au mioche qui braille dans le berceau,l'air est electrique,mais aucun ultimatum des terroristes n'est parvenu aux autorités,d'ailleurs le ministre reste cloué au lit en attendant un coup de fil,selon le dénouement il sera malade ou participant.

voila chers auditeurs tout ce que peut vous dire pour l'instant GRIBOUILLETTE le reporter n°1 de cétoujours endirect la chaine indispensable,bien sur nous attendont toujours des nouvelles de nos autres reporters qui se jouent les absents(bande de salopards)


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2001)

vous qui semblez avoir l'autorité,nous voudrions tous allez au petit coin,le repas que vous nous avez servi etais sans doute indigeste,le crs vient de faire dans son pantalon,et la standardiste a vomi partout,l'air est irrespirable,le chef content que l'on reconnaisse son autorité,dit "OUVREZ LA FENETRE",un otage s'approche et ouvre un battant,se penche,et d'un seul coup se jette dans le vide,en bas une clameur monte de la foule'aahh!aahh!aahh"ou plutot "AAAHHH ! AAAHHH !"enfin tréstrés fort,un certain temps et le corps s'ecrase sur le bitum,eclaboussant le photographe de la police,qui revend ses scoop a la chainunefois de belgique,un gros morceau de cervelle a même giclé sur le casse croute du preneur de son,que vont faire les terroristes maintenant.
la question est posé,et bien posé 
nous rendons l'antenne a vous céendirect,(la chaine qu'est bonne)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (21 Août 2001)

Il sonne 9 heures à l'horloge du coin, les otages commencent à se mutiner, c'est l'heure de l'apéro, et toujours pas la moindre bouteille en vue, les ravisseurs ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient pense Jojo, il décide alors de prendre la parole. Il se lève et se dirige vers celui qui semble être leur chef ...


----------



## aricosec (22 Août 2001)

21 aout 2001,rien ne bouge,un grand reporter FREE lance de céendirect(c'est toujours la meilleure chaine)JEAN_IMARC,vient de descendre des étages,autorisé par les terroristes a donner des nouvelles,son constat est affolant,et montre la determination des tueurs,le sang coule,mesdames messieurs a demain,et une minute de recueillement.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Août 2001)

La minute de silence est bien vite rompue par le bruit d'un moustique que vient d'ammener Q, c'est en fait une caméra miniaturisée pourvue d'un micro tout aussi miniaturisé relié à un iBook via airport.
c'est à Jean-iMarc que revient la tache de le faire pénétrer dans la geole d'infortune de nos amis. Il monte alors les marches des 54 étages pour mener à bien sa mission ...

En plus, il avait promis à la belle Sophie qu'il ne la laisserai pas tomber, et qu'il reviendrais...


----------



## aricosec (22 Août 2001)

a peine entré dans la piece des otages,JEAN_IMARC reporter friant de scoop,le micro dans une main et la camera dans l'autre regarde ebahi,la maquilleuse sophie,se dandiner sur les genoux du chef terroriste,toutes les femmes présentes viennent d'apprendre que c'est le frére de ROCCO si freddy,et veulent faire la comparaison,sophie ne s'aperçoit même pas de l'arrivée de son ancien amant,les yeus révulsés,d'elle s'echappe un looooonnnnngggg! soupir d'aise,la gente masculine visionne d'un air envieu les protagonistes,les hommes du chef esperent les miettes,et toujours pas de désirata des soudards,auraient ils trouvé leur eden,certaines femmes commencent négligeamment d'otez leurs corsages imbibées de sueur,TROIS JOURS et aucune revendications,les autoritées lassées de cette attentte sont entrés chez LASSERRE "le restaurant qu'il vous faut",SOPHIE s'est assoupi,
la léthargie s'est installé,ou va nous mener cette prise d'otages,personne ne le sait,

voila a l'heure actuelle ce que GRIBOUILLETTE la speakrine qu'il vous faut,peus nous dire ,ICI céendirect(la chaine n°1)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Août 2001)

mais c'étais sans compter sur Jojo qui commençais à en avoir marre de cette prise d'otage sans but, d'autant qu'il n'était toujours pas passé cherché son magot depuis sa sortie de prison (une évasion en fait, mais si la police savait qu'il était dans cette prise d'otage, ils penseraient certainement que c'est lui le chef).
N'ayant rien à perdre, il se dirigea vers le chef et lui demanda ce qu'ils espéraient, l'autre lui répondu qu'il était un peu dépassé par les évenements, qu'il voulait juste faire comme à la télé, mais que là, si Jojo pouvais l'aider, il serait bien content.

Il n'en fallait pas tant à notre amis pour saisir l'occasion, (ainsi qu'un téléphone), allo, vous êtes le commissaire, bien en premier, nous désirons un apéro digne de ce nom, car il commence à faire soif ici.

ensuite, nous voulons de la pizza à la choucroute pour tout le monde, ensuite, je tiens à vous avertir que si vous ne nous obéissez pas, je tue le moustique électronique que Q a confié à Jean-iMarc !

pour la suite des demandes, nous vous en reparlerons après le repas, mais vous pouvez déjà préparer un avion pour Andorre, et trois valises contenant chacunes 10 millions d'euros...


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2001)

le commissaire pôdevach,qui connaissait bien jojo se dit au moins là on sait ou on va,pas de simagrées du fric rien que du fric,aussitot dit il se mit en contact avec le prefet,qui appela le ministre ,qui appela la banque de france,qui appela strasbourg,pour savoir si il fallait accepter les revendications des terroriste,le president du parlement europeen posa une question au directeur de la banque de france ,qui appela le ministre, qui appela le prefet,qui appela le commissaire pôdevach
" veulent t'il leurs argent en petites coupures ou en grosses ,jojo repondit "peut importe",le commissaire appela le prefet,qui appela le.......
pendant ce temps jojo et sophie jouait






[23 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Août 2001)

Ce jeu fit monter la moutarde au nez de Jean-iMarc, qui alla voir Jojo, il lui dit que c'était bien bô qu'il se tape sa copine, mais c'est pas ça qui ferait monter l'apéro !
Sitôt dit, Jojo reprit le téléphone, et fit l'execution du moustique électronique en direct sous les yeux (par écran interposé) de Q qui fondi en larmes.

Pendant ce temps, Jean-iMarc s'était mis à terminer Sophie, car il ne falait pas laisser reposer une fille aussi bien motivée...


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2001)

malheureusement une explosion,vint interrompre les ebats des protagonistes,c'etait l'assaut du G.A.T,grenades lacrymogenes,portes enfoncées,sophie et la gorillesse defoncées,couleur des vetements des G.A.T eux foncés,et situation finale claire,jojo menotté,terroristes estourbis a la matraque,et femmes violées,(comme chacun sait,c'est le repos du guerrier),un G.A.Teux,avait même violé le crs par inadvertance,mais tout se terminait bien,le prefet prévenu,sorti du lit ou il s'était réfugié,et arborant son uniforme rutilant accouru recueuillir les lauriers a rajouter sur sa casquette,le samu emmena les otages,pendant le trajet jojo qui s'était glissé discrétement dans l'ambulance ,deguisé avec des vetement a sophie qu'il avait fait grimpé aux rideaux,sauta du véhicule et se cacha dans une porte cochere avoisinante,un violent coup sur la nuque lui fit comprendre qu'il n'était 
pas au bout de ses aventures il chu non sans avoir crié

[24 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Août 2001)

C'était près du Parc Monceau. L'homme tomba lourdement sur l'asphalte humide.3 heures du matin...La sirène du SAMU transperça la brume et...
Ce n'était pas sans lui rappeler quelque chose...

Le coup lui avait été porté par "ce cave de Santino", (mais si, vous savez Santino, celui de la première page du roman, le gars chez qui est planqué le butin du hold-up...)
Pas de bol, Jojo ne s'était pas méfié, et le hasard a fait que Santino était en train de se faire sucer par la grande Gigi sous la même porte cochère !

comme tout le monde le sais, chez Santino, le neurone réflexe est plus rapide que le neurone réflexion, et le coup est parti sans prévenir. (en plus, Gigi, elle aussi surprise a mordu ce pauvre Santino, alors on ne peut pas forcément lui en vouloir...).

seulement, voila, maintenant, il est bien embeté Santino, avec son pote affalé là sur le trotoir, et son pantalon en bas des jambes...


----------



## aricosec (25 Août 2001)

a peine fini cette circonvolution de l'esprit,une siréne hurli !(pourquoi pas !)c'etait le panier a salade.une volée de perdreaux plus loin,tout le monde fut entassé dans le fond de la caisse,jojo toujours dans les vaps,santino essayant de faire croire que ses valseuses a l'air etaient le résultat du deshabbillage de gigi la violeuse,et qu'il portait plainte contre elle,a ces mots gigi plongea les dent en avant et dans une vrille impeccable sectionna le bidule de santinette,qui serait son prenom maintenant,mais ce que n'avait pas vu les poulets c'etait la traction qui suivait le bahut,ont y apercevait des tetes connu comme

[25 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------

